
The never-advertised, always coveted headphones built and sold in Brooklyn - Audiophilip
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/some-of-the-worlds-most-reknowned-headphones-built-in-a-brooklyn-townhouse/
======
NamTaf
I have/had [1] the Alessandro MS-1s [2] for near on a decade and I absolutely
love them. Incredible for rock music and perfect for home listening. They leak
like a seive so my partner sometimes complained that she couldn't focus when
on a desk near me but it also meant that she could yell out to me and I'd at
least hear. Certainly for AUD$150 they punched very heavily for their weight
class.

[1]: After multiple cable repairs it eventually failed too much at the Y
splitter and so I was trying to do a cable conversion and my dodgy soldering
iron must have put too mcuh heat into the terminals in one driver and
unsoldered the far side of it because that driver no longer works, but I
cannot for the life of me open it no matter how much heat I put in to the glue
holding it closed.

[2]: Alessandro are basically a slightly tweaked Grado, built by Grado, but
sold by another company: [http://alessandro-
products.com/headphones-2/](http://alessandro-products.com/headphones-2/)

------
dontreact
These are great for home listening but open back headphones are terrible for
any commuting situation because you get flooded with noise.

